# Pictures of Cooper



## cemmons12 (Oct 5, 2011)

I just made a Photo Bucket account so I am going to see if this works.
These are Coopers 10 month pictures I took Sunday. Hope they show up! The box in the picture is what he was shipped to me in back in Feb.


----------



## Teagle (Oct 5, 2011)

Good looking tort getting big


----------



## Tortoise (Oct 5, 2011)

Cooper looks great-Wow those guys grow fast-I got my Hermanns babes a few months back and I see no change yet-much slower rate of growth in this species.

He is adorable.
Great to keep those first containers to get a grasp on how much they change!


----------



## cemmons12 (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah they sure do! He was about 65 grams when I got him, as of last Friday he was 554 grams. So thats almost 500 grams in 8 months! I need to measure and weigh him tonight. He still thinks he is a little guy tho, he will still crawl up and sleep on my neck/shoulder area, but now he likes to dig at my neck, them nails of his are very sharp! lol! Thanks for the great reply!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow...he is getting big. He is really cute too.


----------



## dmarcus (Oct 5, 2011)

Looks good...


----------



## ascott (Oct 5, 2011)

I just love seing Coop the man....he is adorable. I just noticed, watermelon and kiwi soda?...while I don't know exactly how that taste...sure sounds yummy


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## l0velesly (Oct 5, 2011)

Getting bigger and cuter! Nice growths!


----------



## Kristina (Oct 6, 2011)

Good lord, what are you feeding that thing? LOL! I know that growth rates vary greatly, even within clutches, but that dude is almost 150 grams heavier than my 10 month olds, and trust me, I don't starve them!!!

Looking pretty good!


----------



## Cory (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow, he would have a hard time fitting in the shipping container. LOL


----------



## cemmons12 (Oct 6, 2011)

Kristina said:


> Good lord, what are you feeding that thing? LOL! I know that growth rates vary greatly, even within clutches, but that dude is almost 150 grams heavier than my 10 month olds, and trust me, I don't starve them!!!
> 
> Looking pretty good!


Kristina:
I hope I am not over feeding him. But how do you know how much is to much? He eats once a day for the most part, he is just now really starting to eat grass and stuff when he goes outside. He gets mazuri, or the red sticks, mixed greens, romain but only a little, butternut squash, and once in a while he gets some other kind of greens also. And he don't get that all at one time, but I do chop his food up in a processor so its easier for him to eat. How much do you feed your sullys and what do you feed them? Cooper never eats all his food at once, but he will wake up around 3am and go eat more if not all the rest of it. Knowing me I am prolly feeding him to much.. Thanks for your input!


----------



## laramie (Oct 6, 2011)

He is getting to be a big boy! So good looking.


----------



## Malorey (Oct 6, 2011)

Cooper is a very nice looking Tortoise! I just love his shell for some reason!


----------



## cemmons12 (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments!  Cooper thanks you as well! Lol!


----------



## lester2011 (Oct 7, 2011)

What kind of tortoise is he? I like how he looks.


----------



## cemmons12 (Oct 7, 2011)

lester2011 said:


> What kind of tortoise is he? I like how he looks.


Thanks,
He is a Sulcata.


----------



## cemmons12 (Oct 8, 2011)

ascott said:


> I just love seing Coop the man....he is adorable. I just noticed, watermelon and kiwi soda?...while I don't know exactly how that taste...sure sounds yummy



Honestly I have not tried that soda, but I dont think my wife was very fond of it... But it makes a good thing to set next to Cooper so my mom and sister could see how much bigger he has got since the last time they saw him was back in like June..  Have a great day Angela!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi Chris:

You need to stop chopping up Cooper's food. Its hard to tell from the pictures, but it looks like his bottom beak may be a bit long.


----------



## cemmons12 (Oct 8, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Hi Chris:
> 
> You need to stop chopping up Cooper's food. Its hard to tell from the pictures, but it looks like his bottom beak may be a bit long.



I know.... Its so hard not to baby him but I need to let him grow up and do things for himself.... If his bottom beak is to long what should/can I do about it? Thanks for your advise!!


----------



## ascott (Oct 8, 2011)

Chris, I totally understand the wanting to baby them 

I use to break things up (not cut up small) for my grown CDTs then one day when I was in with my old man Humphry...a big ole romaine leaf dropped right on his head...well for him and his bad eye sight he acted like "oh, hey awesome --talk about food gods" and grabbed it and he just looked like he was having so much fun eating it....so from then on....anytime I supplement their grazing I just put the goods in whole and they love it.... 

If you feed them whole or larger pieces the action of chewing and tearing off the pieces will help to wear down the beak, as well as feeding Coop on a piece of slate or concrete....


----------



## cemmons12 (Oct 8, 2011)

ascott said:


> Chris, I totally understand the wanting to baby them
> 
> I use to break things up (not cut up small) for my grown CDTs then one day when I was in with my old man Humphry...a big ole romaine leaf dropped right on his head...well for him and his bad eye sight he acted like "oh, hey awesome --talk about food gods" and grabbed it and he just looked like he was having so much fun eating it....so from then on....anytime I supplement their grazing I just put the goods in whole and they love it....
> 
> If you feed them whole or larger pieces the action of chewing and tearing off the pieces will help to wear down the beak, as well as feeding Coop on a piece of slate or concrete....



I need to find a piece of slate somewhere. That should also help with his sharp nails.Thanks for the info Angela! It will be hard not to baby him but I guess even my little buddy needs to grow up sometime. 
Have a great day lady!!


----------



## ascott (Oct 8, 2011)

LOL...you can get a piece of slate from Home Depot or Lowes, the flooring department 

He will grow up but always be your boy....just might have to watch out that when bumping noses he does not nibble yours....LOL 

Have a great day Chris !!


----------



## cemmons12 (Oct 8, 2011)

You crack me up Angela! I think I will be safe as long as my nose dont smell like some sort of food. LOL!


----------



## ascott (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Stephanie (Oct 8, 2011)

I love seeing pictures of Cooper, he's such a sweetheart! 
He's gonna be big! He's gorgeous  
(that container near him is tripping me out! I can't believe he fit comfortably in that at one point )


----------



## cemmons12 (Oct 8, 2011)

Stephanie said:


> I love seeing pictures of Cooper, he's such a sweetheart!
> He's gonna be big! He's gorgeous
> (that container near him is tripping me out! I can't believe he fit comfortably in that at one point )



Thanks so much! He is such a spoiled boy, my whole family thinks I am nuts! Lol! They don't understand how I could be so attached to him, they just don't know that they have a personality all their own. And here as of late he makes sure to get my attention even if it is just to put him on the bed with me. He will walk around for a minute then get his head up to the pillow and go to sleep as long as I will let him. Most the time he just puts his nose up against it, I think he likes the silk covers on them. Sorry to go on and on, I always do when it comes to him, lol! And yeah, that container just freaks me out now! I can't believe he came to me in that thing! I almost got a new Russian today, but I am going to have a hard time share'n my time with Cooper... But, I may give it a try cause it was so cute and little and stuck in a cold cage at a pet store. Have a great night!


----------



## ascott (Oct 8, 2011)

hmmm....does Cooper know about the potential newbie?  I am sure you have enough love to go around....but maybe don't mention it to Coop...LOL


----------



## cemmons12 (Oct 9, 2011)

I have not told him yet, I think he may get upset with me! Lol!


----------



## ascott (Oct 9, 2011)

LOL


----------

